# Meine Server fährt von ganz alleine runter? oO

## ConiKost

Moin!

Das will ich jetzt aber klären.

Ich war ja heute auf LAN ... und bin grad nach Hause gekommen ... aber was seh ich da? Mein Server ist aus? Ich dachte der wäre kaputt. Aber dem ist nicht so.

Laut logs wurde ein ACPI Event ausgelöst, dass die Kiste in den init 0 fährt WTF?

Hier nen AUszug:

```
Jul 14 15:46:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10018', processed='center(received)=5009', processed='destination(messages)=5009', processed='destination(console_all)=5009', processed='source(src)=5009'

Jul 14 15:56:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10020', processed='center(received)=5010', processed='destination(messages)=5010', processed='destination(console_all)=5010', processed='source(src)=5010'

Jul 14 16:06:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10022', processed='center(received)=5011', processed='destination(messages)=5011', processed='destination(console_all)=5011', processed='source(src)=5011'

Jul 14 16:16:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10024', processed='center(received)=5012', processed='destination(messages)=5012', processed='destination(console_all)=5012', processed='source(src)=5012'

Jul 14 16:26:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10026', processed='center(received)=5013', processed='destination(messages)=5013', processed='destination(console_all)=5013', processed='source(src)=5013'

Jul 14 16:28:05 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[12090]: sql auxprop plugin using mysql engine

Jul 14 16:28:05 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[12090]: initializing the server-side TLS engine

Jul 14 16:28:07 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[12090]: connect from 246.healthalert44.com[65.183.92.246]

Jul 14 16:28:07 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[12090]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 246.healthalert44.com[65.183.92.246]: 554 5.7.1 <angie@chotasher.com>: Relay access denied; from=<todayinhealth@healthalert44.com> to=<angie@chotasher.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<healthalert44.com>

Jul 14 16:28:08 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[12090]: disconnect from 246.healthalert44.com[65.183.92.246]

Jul 14 16:31:28 BlackBox postfix/anvil[12092]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:65.183.92.246) at Jul 14 16:28:07

Jul 14 16:31:28 BlackBox postfix/anvil[12092]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:65.183.92.246) at Jul 14 16:28:07

Jul 14 16:31:28 BlackBox postfix/anvil[12092]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Jul 14 16:28:07

Jul 14 16:36:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10044', processed='center(received)=5022', processed='destination(messages)=5022', processed='destination(console_all)=5022', processed='source(src)=5022'

Jul 14 16:43:32 BlackBox ntpd[6067]: synchronized to 212.77.176.178, stratum 2

Jul 14 16:46:39 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=10048', processed='center(received)=5024', processed='destination(messages)=5024', processed='destination(console_all)=5024', processed='source(src)=5024'

Jul 14 16:54:35 BlackBox logger: acpid: received a shutdown request

Jul 14 16:54:35 BlackBox init: Switching to runlevel: 0

Jul 14 16:54:38 BlackBox logger: acpid: received a shutdown request

Jul 14 16:54:57 BlackBox xinetd[6655]: Exiting...

Jul 14 16:55:31 BlackBox squid[6538]: Squid Parent: child process 6540 exited with status 0

Jul 14 16:55:35 BlackBox slapd[6347]: daemon: shutdown requested and initiated.

Jul 14 16:55:35 BlackBox slapd[6347]: slapd shutdown: waiting for 0 threads to terminate

Jul 14 16:55:35 BlackBox slapd[6347]: slapd stopped.

Jul 14 16:55:37 BlackBox proftpd[6289]: BlackBox.Kostecki.LAN - ProFTPD killed (signal 15)

Jul 14 16:55:37 BlackBox proftpd[6289]: BlackBox.Kostecki.LAN - ProFTPD 1.3.0a standalone mode SHUTDOWN

Jul 14 16:55:39 BlackBox postfix/postfix-script[13339]: stopping the Postfix mail system

Jul 14 16:55:39 BlackBox postfix/master[6234]: terminating on signal 15

Jul 14 16:55:41 BlackBox saslauthd[6125]: server_exit     : master exited: 6125

Jul 14 16:55:42 BlackBox ntpd[6067]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

Jul 14 16:56:05 BlackBox authdaemond: stopping authdaemond children

Jul 14 16:56:09 BlackBox clamd[5307]: Socket file removed.

Jul 14 16:56:09 BlackBox clamd[5307]: Pid file removed.

Jul 14 16:56:09 BlackBox clamd[5307]: --- Stopped at Sat Jul 14 16:56:09 2007

Jul 14 16:56:10 BlackBox apcupsd[5184]: apcupsd exiting, signal 15

Jul 14 16:56:10 BlackBox apcupsd[5184]: apcupsd shutdown succeeded

Jul 14 16:56:14 BlackBox sshd[5007]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Jul 14 16:56:20 BlackBox named[4803]: shutting down: flushing changes

Jul 14 16:56:20 BlackBox named[4803]: stopping command channel on 127.0.0.1#953

Jul 14 16:56:20 BlackBox named[4803]: no longer listening on 127.0.0.1#53

Jul 14 16:56:20 BlackBox named[4803]: no longer listening on 192.168.0.254#53

Jul 14 16:56:20 BlackBox named[4803]: exiting

Jul 14 16:56:28 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

Jul 14 16:56:28 BlackBox syslog-ng[4244]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='2.0.4'

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox syslog-ng[3627]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.4'

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 (root@BlackBox) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 Wed Jul 11 23:41:10 CEST 2007

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fbb0000 (usable)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 000000003fbb0000 - 000000003fbbffc0 (ACPI data)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 000000003fbbffc0 - 000000003fbc0000 (ACPI NVS)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 0000000040400000 - 0000000040440004 (reserved)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox 123MB HIGHMEM available.

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox 896MB LOWMEM available.

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261040) 0 entries of 256 used

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox Zone PFN ranges:

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox DMA             0 ->     4096

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox Normal       4096 ->   229376

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox HighMem    229376 ->   261040

Jul 15 02:10:16 BlackBox early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

```

Ab 02:10 habe ich die Kiste wieder angemacht ...

Was war das?

----------

## Sourcecode

Sieht für mich nach Software Suspend aus, haste da in der Richtung was im Kernel bei ACPI udn Co?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Entweder das oder die Kiste hat sich überhitzt. Ich hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt, als meine Kiste letzten Sommer beim ET-Spielen auf einmal ein "init 0" hingelegt hat (übrigens ohne daß der acpid installiert war), weil der sich der Lüfter der CPU mit Staub zugesetzt hatte und darum die CPU-Temperatur auf über 75°C gestiegen war.

----------

## ConiKost

Moin!

@Sourcecode, ich habe nur Button und CPU als ACPI, rest wird eh nicht supported.

@Poly

Nein, die Kiste war zu 100% nicht zu Heiß. Zudem war die Raumtemp eh bei ca. 21 Grad nur.

Das ist ne Geode CPU, die komplett Passiv ist.

Laut ACPID Logs soll der Powerknopf gedrückt worden sein

```
[Wed Jul 11 03:00:02 2007] logfile reopened

[Wed Jul 11 23:54:52 2007] exiting

[Wed Jul 11 23:56:41 2007] starting up

[Wed Jul 11 23:56:41 2007] 1 rule loaded

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:34 2007] received event "button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001"

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:34 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001"

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:34 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:35 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:35 2007] action exited with status 0

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:35 2007] completed event "button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001"

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] received event "button/power PWRF 00000080 00000002"

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh button/power PWRF 00000080 00000002"

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] action exited with status 0

[Sat Jul 14 16:54:38 2007] completed event "button/power PWRF 00000080 00000002"

[Sat Jul 14 16:56:31 2007] exiting

[Sun Jul 15 02:10:18 2007] starting up

[Sun Jul 15 02:10:18 2007] 1 rule loaded

```

Warum? Es war niemadn zu dem Zeitpunkt zuhause!

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann war es die Katze.  :Wink: 

Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht, sollte jemand wirklich auf deinen Rechner gelangt sein, und wollte ihn "nur" ausschalten, kann man das auch einfacher haben. Zudem weiß ich nicht, ob man einen Power Button Druck emulieren kann.

Tobi

----------

## Sourcecode

Ja sieht für mich auch zimlich nach zufall aus, hast du denn Tiere die sich frei Bewegen im Raum?

Sowas is fix passiert  :Wink: 

Mein Kater hat auch die Angewohnheit gerne über die Tastatur zu latschen, und zwar mit Absicht, der findet das irgendwie toll.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe keine Haustiere eben ...

----------

## oscarwild

O-Oh... dann war in Deiner Abwesenheit bestimmt der Schäuble da, und hat Dir den Bundestrojaner installiert (der braucht einen Reboot, weil er für Windows entwickelt wurde)   :Laughing: 

----------

## manuels

Wackelkontakt am Power-Knopf   :Question: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wackelkontakt am Power-Knopf  

 

Eigentlich nicht ... den Knopf muss man schon gut und Fest drücken, damit was passiert.

----------

## c_m

ich würd in jedem fall mal schaun obs einbruchspuren gibt. Vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht.

----------

## manuels

 *c_m wrote:*   

> ich würd in jedem fall mal schaun obs einbruchspuren gibt. Vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht.

 Und die Einbrecher haben dann nur den Computer ausgeschaltet und sind wieder abgehauen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Putzfrau?

----------

## c_m

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   ich würd in jedem fall mal schaun obs einbruchspuren gibt. Vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht. Und die Einbrecher haben dann nur den Computer ausgeschaltet und sind wieder abgehauen?  

 

Scriptkiddie? Keinen plan aber freut sich jetzt dass er mitm tool drauf kam und dann noch rausbekommen hat wie die schüssel runter fährt?! Möglich ist alles.

----------

## smg

Kaputter Elko?

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn wir schon bei allem Möglichen sind: Kurzschluss wegen feuchtem Keller, Erdbeben, oder geplatzter Wasserflasche?

Schliesslich schliesst so ein Knopf nur einen Kontakt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wenn wir schon bei allem Möglichen sind: Kurzschluss wegen feuchtem Keller, Erdbeben, oder geplatzter Wasserflasche?
> 
> Schliesslich schliesst so ein Knopf nur einen Kontakt.

 

Wenn ich die Meldungen im Log richtig interpretiere dann wurde der Knopf aber 16:54:34 für 4 Sekunden gedrückt und dann wieder losgelassen.

Neben Heinzelmännchen oder sonstigen 'biologischen' die über genügend Körperkoordination verfügen um einen derart komplexen Vorgang ausführen könnten fällt mir außer den bereits genannten Gründen höchstens noch ein amokgelaufener Prozeß evtl. in Verbindung mit einer nicht ganz korrekten DSDT ein.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wenn wir schon bei allem Möglichen sind: Kurzschluss wegen feuchtem Keller, Erdbeben, oder geplatzter Wasserflasche?
> 
> Schliesslich schliesst so ein Knopf nur einen Kontakt. 
> 
> Wenn ich die Meldungen im Log richtig interpretiere dann wurde der Knopf aber 16:54:34 für 4 Sekunden gedrückt und dann wieder losgelassen.
> ...

 

Mit Korrosion ist nicht zu spassen. Eine kleine Massekorrosion kann bei nem Auto schon zu weihnachtsbaumähnlichen Effekten bei der Lichtanlage führen.

Aber vielleicht war hier ja auch eine ganz andere Flüssigkeit im Spiel, normalerweise oral verabreicht.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber vielleicht war hier ja auch eine ganz andere Flüssigkeit im Spiel, normalerweise oral verabreicht.  

 

Hustensaft?   :Rolling Eyes: 

fiel mir nur eben so ein aufgrund der eigenen Notwendigkeit für das Zeugs

BTW: wenn wir jetzt immer noch nicht OT sind dann weiß ich nicht .... *fg*

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Aber vielleicht war hier ja auch eine ganz andere Flüssigkeit im Spiel, normalerweise oral verabreicht.   
> 
> Hustensaft?  
> 
> fiel mir nur eben so ein aufgrund der eigenen Notwendigkeit für das Zeugs
> ...

 

Momentmal. Wir eruiern schliesslich nur mögliche Begründungen zum dargestellten Phänomen.

Und ja: Hustensaft in höheren Dosen könnte auch eine Erklärung sein.

----------

## misterjack

Ich tippe auf den heiligen Geist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurt

vielleicht wars die Freundin oder seine Mutter  :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

Irgendwie gekommt das Ganze mehr und mehr Diskussions- bis Folklorecharakter, d.h. hat nur (noch) wenig mit klassischem Support zu tun, daher ein obligatorischer 'moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum'

----------

## UTgamer

Ich sag euch mit 100:1 Wahrscheinlichkeit was passiert ist:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93807

http://www.focus.de/digital/computer/chip-exklusiv

----------

